# Question about a Lawrence fishfinder/depth finder



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Heres what I have. I have a brother who is one of them individuals who gets into fishing and buys a boat and decks it out with the best of the best then turns around and doesnt even use the boat or go fishing. The boat sits in his polebarn and collects dust. I tried to get it from him but it isn't happening, won't come off of it. Anyway, he gave my Dad quite a few hundreds of bucks to buy him a good fish/dpth finder. My Dad bought hima Lawrance. Not sure of the model number but will get it tommorow whenI'm visiting them. Anyway, this fishfinder has been sitting at my parents house for at least 4 years now. Since he won't sell me his boat I found one I'm going to buy, but it doesnt havve a fish finder. So I figure the one sitting at my parents house is open game lol. But it doesnt have any cables or anything with it, my Dad thinks brother tossed them or put them somewhere. How much roughly would it cost me to buy everything to install it on my new boat when I get it?


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat21402&id=0014025

Power cables run $10-$35, the cheapest transducer is $45 without the temperature sensor in it. Good luck!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Get the model $ and search e-bay. You will be able to find anything you need for most units. You can usually find new or used also for resonable prices.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

try emailing lowrance with the model number and explain what you need. im sure they can help you out.


----------

